# Base, and under layers



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

DO you guys bother with this? Or do you just throw on a sweat shirt and your jacket? Do thermal long under wear work as a baselayer? I have been looking at a buron catolag (cause its all i cant get my hands on) They are overpriced! What brands or styles of baselayrs do you use or recommend?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Make sure your baselayers aren't cotton. That is all.

Head down to your local workwear store, find some stuff.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Burton? overpriced? What? Are you sure?

There are lots of base layers out their. Some are synthetic and some are natural like merino wool. Just like legal has said, make sure it is NOT cotton.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

It's true, there's nothing more evil you can wear than cotton. I'm a big fan of natural fibers like merino because they seriously cut back on stench. Any sort of outdoor store should have you covered.


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

I myself rarely wear "thermals." I stay warm enough with my snowboard socks and my sessions pants with a removable snap in short. For my upper body I wear two layers, white undershirt and another shirt. Days it might be cold I will wear undershirt with a long sleeve shirt. My sessions jacket is hella warm, including the zip in vest. If your looking for cheaper thermals, I know sessions makes the "Diffusion" shirt and pants. They are decently priced, compared to burton.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Upper:
Capilene Patagonia light long sleeves
Thick TNF pile sweater
TNF XCR Goretex shell
Underhelmet
Helmet.

Lower:
Light sweater pants
TNF Freedom XCR pants
Snowboard socks


add snow and...shake well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

REI has great affordable base layer stuff in their name brand line. Top for ~$30 and pants the same. Mostly lycra/spandex. Very comfy. Stretchy so it fits well under other clothes, wicks moisture great too.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

under armour cold gear with wool socks.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

I've been doing it so wrong all this time! HAHA

Usually I just throw on a longsleeve t-shirt and pajamas, then outer layer


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Penguin said:


> I've been doing it so wrong all this time! HAHA
> 
> Usually I just throw on a longsleeve t-shirt and pajamas, then outer layer



I'm with you on this one. I don't own a single high dollar fancy base layer. 

I'll rock either a long sleeve t-shirt with another T on top, or cheap thermal with a T on top.

For the bottoms I just wear thermals under my pants.


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm a huge wimp and hate the cold, so I wear Under Armour cold gear underneath. Then probably a short sleeve shirt or a hooded sweatshirt, then my shell.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

COTTON KILLS. It's all some combo or blend of poly/wool/fleece/spandex from socks glove liners, beanies, base & mid layers, etc...


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

I just throw on boxers, long johns, snowboarding pants, then t-shirt, sweatshirt and thennnnnn jacket.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Under Armor Cold Gear for the base. Coat on top of that. Nothing else is needed.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I always just wore a light pair of thermals from basspro shops until my gf got me the airblaster ninja suit for christmas. it's great


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Lower: Nike cold gear base layer (wooo $20 at outlet)
Upper: Earth poly long sleeve tee (but I wanna buy some UA Cold Gear)


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Upper: long underwear, fleece shirt/another thin shirt/nothing depending on temperature, shell
Lower: long underwear, fleece pants, shell


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

for warmer days, i rock a tshirt and my neff paint softshell jacket. for cold days and nights, i rock underarmor cold gear as my base, a tshirt on top of that, and the softshell. for super cold nights and/or when it's snowing and temps fall somewhere between 10F-20F or below, i wear my UA cold gear, a tshirt, the softshell, and my special blend control jacket... but that's just to stay dry since my softshell's only 6k waterproof and isn't taped at the seams.

for pants i usually just rock boxers, impact shorts, and snowboarding pants. when it gets really cold and/or wet i'll wear some helly hansen ski pants under my boarding pants since they're tighter and fit perfectly under my baggier boarding pants.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i got a north face base layer pants for 30$ and i cannot be happier. i got them from a store called marshalls, which would be a lot like TJmaxx, Value city and stores like that...most of those store will have tons of last years stuff left over..


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Various synthetic long johns under uninsulated Goretex pants and jacket. On rare occassions (brutal cold), I'll add a fleece vest or jacket for insulation. My difficulty isn't keeping warm, but cool and dry. Cotton stinks. Soaks up sweat and holds onto it. I've found local discount outlets, Like TJ Maxx and Marshalls are great places to find cheap longjohns, like Duofold, etc. for bargain prices. Just picked up a super thin, moisture wicking Under Armour knock-off shirt for $9, in fact, for warmer (above freezing) days.


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

Under Armor hat
Under Armor T Shirt base
Under Armor Fleece pullover second
Burton Coat third
Burton insulated pants
Under Armor socks

The t-shirt works real good with wicking the sweat.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a down jacket which keeps me really warm, so I don't really worry about the base layer. I wear a thick hoodie or some other fleece-y thing for the top, bottom is thin sweatpants and then outer layer (which has thinsulate that keeps me warm). 

I really should buy some nice base layer gear, but I just spent a good amount of money getting my board and bindings, so that is going to have to wait a bit.


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

Like an underarmer type thing is good I have a north face thing too (base layer) that I got for 15 bucks so that works and some wool socks with long underwear if it's cold is comfertable pretty much


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a Burton dry-ride under-armour style long sleave shirt under my jacket. 

Thats all I need really


----------



## cashmoney13 (Dec 10, 2008)

I wear under armor cold gear mock turtle neck as a base, then a long sleeve t-shirt, then a hoody or sweatshirt, then my jacket... for the lower half I wear boxers, shorts, and then my snowpants. Keeps me warm, and then if I get to hot I jsut take of the hoody.


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

I only put on a sweatshirt and my coat, snow pants over jeans, thick gloves, a hat and a face mask if really cold. Been in 6 degree weather and never really got cold, except for my hands once the gloves get wet.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

does anyone have or had the UA gloves... very thin liners i would call it...
thinking about getting it but would like to hear some reviews thanks


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

NYCboarder said:


> does anyone have or had the UA gloves... very thin liners i would call it...
> thinking about getting it but would like to hear some reviews thanks


yup i just got those for christmas. i got them to just have in my truck but wow are they warm. i went to a local hill, built a jump and screwed around in the snow all day with some friends and my hands were never wet nor cold and it was only about 15 out. i wear a pair of swany gloves when i go to the hill and rode today in sub zero temps so i tossed the UA gloves on under them and oh so toasty! plus the grippy palms and fingers is great. easy to work with money and whatnot if you are wearing them and going through a drive-thru or anything like that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

depends on how cold it is, and its usually not to bad where i am. I usually wear underarmor cold gear and throw a volcom shirt or somethin on top of that then put on my empyre coat from zumiez. If its colder i just wear thermals and underarmor w/ a t-shirt and jacket.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

cubllsu8338 said:


> yup i just got those for christmas. i got them to just have in my truck but wow are they warm. i went to a local hill, built a jump and screwed around in the snow all day with some friends and my hands were never wet nor cold and it was only about 15 out. i wear a pair of swany gloves when i go to the hill and rode today in sub zero temps so i tossed the UA gloves on under them and oh so toasty! plus the grippy palms and fingers is great. easy to work with money and whatnot if you are wearing them and going through a drive-thru or anything like that.


thanks for the info... i guess ill be picking them up tom!


----------

